# Black Friday Deals



## BigTlawn

Any word on Black Friday deals on lawn care supplies? I saw the YM add which made me think if anyone else will be offering any deals?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Nothing yet both I hope chemical warehouse does one


----------



## cldrunner

@CenlaLowell +1 on that. I will say it pays to shop around and know the discounts of each supplier. I bought 4 gallons of Bifen last year from CW at about $52 a gallon. Last week I bought 4 gallons and CW was $62.50 per gallon. Some of these suppliers charge tax and even shipping. I ended up getting it elsewhere for $56 a gallon with free shipping and no tax or tax included.


----------



## BigTlawn

Looks like Amazon has grubex 5000 sqft 50% off. You can only buy 3 bags

https://www.amazon.com/Scotts-GrubEx-Preventer-Japanese-Packaging/dp/B0050DV4ZW/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?crid=7VKSEFQCVZRS&keywords=grubex%2Bgrub%2Bkiller%2B5000%2Bsq%2Bft&qid=1637534020&sprefix=grubex%2B%2Caps%2C64&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExRUhZWFlDUEIyQ09ZJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMjU5NjA0MVkwN0IzTkRRREpYOCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODk1NzEwMzZMRFhBTEY2S04zTiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


----------



## CenlaLowell

cldrunner said:


> @CenlaLowell +1 on that. I will say it pays to shop around and know the discounts of each supplier. I bought 4 gallons of Bifen last year from CW at about $52 a gallon. Last week I bought 4 gallons and CW was $62.50 per gallon. Some of these suppliers charge tax and even shipping. I ended up getting it elsewhere for $56 a gallon with free shipping and no tax or tax included.


Tell me about it. I buy chemicals any time I can catch a sell.


----------



## San

BigTlawn said:


> Looks like Amazon has grubex 5000 sqft 50% off. You can only buy 3 bags
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Scotts-GrubEx-Preventer-Japanese-Packaging/dp/B0050DV4ZW/ref=mp_s_a_1_1_sspa?crid=7VKSEFQCVZRS&keywords=grubex%2Bgrub%2Bkiller%2B5000%2Bsq%2Bft&qid=1637534020&sprefix=grubex%2B%2Caps%2C64&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUExRUhZWFlDUEIyQ09ZJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMjU5NjA0MVkwN0IzTkRRREpYOCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwODk1NzEwMzZMRFhBTEY2S04zTiZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX3Bob25lX3NlYXJjaF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl&th=1


Bought this last time it was on sale, but through Walmart, to avoid the 3 bag limit: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Scotts-GrubEx1-Season-Long-Grub-Killer-14-35-lbs-5-000-sq-ft/17190373?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=0&&adid=22222222227000000000&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=42423897272&wl4=pla-51320962143&wl5=9002142&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=8175035&wl11=online&wl12=17190373&veh=sem&gclid=CjwKCAiAv_KMBhAzEiwAs-rX1HZk61ablA-QMP1Fuk0Xs1PU6UNUxX_ZDNmZYsApX-8M8cGoLS0_dhoCREIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## San

Weather station on sale, Ambient Weather WS-2902C WiFi Smart Weather Station for $136

https://www.amazon.com/Ambient-Weather-WiFi-Station/dp/B01N5TEHLI/&tag=lawnforum-20


----------



## NJ-lawn

I'm looking for a sprayer…….my Chapin 20volt just died.


----------



## Ware

Volt Lighting has 10% off site wide through cyber Monday with code GOBBLE. I think that's as good a deal as I've ever seen them do.


----------



## itsmejson

Ware said:


> Volt Lighting has 10% off site wide through cyber Monday with code GOBBLE. I think that's as good a deal as I've ever seen them do.


I saw that. Trying to decide between the Allstar or top dog. Other than the domed lens I don't see much difference.

One thing I wished was they offered more black fixtures.


----------



## Ware

DoMyOwn has 10% off almost everything with code THANKS21.


----------



## 12620

Ace Hardware - 50% off one item under $30 or $15 off one item over $30.
*With an Ace Membership.


----------



## Jeff_MI84

@Ware I started taking advantage of the domyownsale last night. It's funny, a year or two ago, I was more concerned about Black Friday sales at Brooks Brothers or L.L. Bean, but this year it's all about lawn products.


----------



## Lawn Noob

This was a sad Black Friday sales season. I didn't find anything that made me jump. I ended up buying a volt lighting kit from Costco because the pricing was more attractive than volt's website.


----------



## MasterMech

Ecobee 5's (Ecobee Smart Thermostat w/Voice Control) are $199 vs $250. Just installed two of them in my house. Let the thermostat wars begin! :lol:

ETA: Price should be good all week.


----------

